# shunned for being a prepper



## BrightStars (Aug 16, 2013)

So, my entire family strongly believes that "government knows best" and that I'm a "degenerate nutcase" (actual words used) for thinking otherwise. They completely stopped talking to me because I mentioned prepping, and why I think it's really important. They said "we can't be associated with you if you're gonna talk all that nonsense" and turned up their FOX news so I couldn't say anything else. I'm just feeling really sad and lonely right now. Anyone else have to deal with this type of shit??


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My family knows and tolerates me. They think I'm just paranoid. I talk to no one else about this.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Full disclosure - I am not a full-fledged prepper but I have gotten some strange comments from family about handgun purchases, ammunition, food storage etc. I am doing what I think is right for my family. So now I just keep quiet and they have moved on to gossiping and criticizing something else. I am not sure if keeping a low profile is the best advice but it's all I have. Good luck.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

You will see the term OPSEC used here from time to time. It's an old military term meaning Operational Security. You will find it's probably best to keep your activities close to the vest until you can identify those around you who may have a similar mind set.

It's tough when it comes to family.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

My family isn't that far off. They live in a candy coated world, and can't see past the sugary colored surface. The reality is lots of people can't simply deal with truly looking at the world we live in and acknowledging how much of edge it teeters on. A prepper is just someone who sees it and would rather prepare a bit if it falls off. We all have people in our lives that want to live in the candy coated world. I found in time to stop discussing it with them and take it careful with who to discuss certain things with. You'll find some like minds, but probably not many in most fields of people. Just don't let them stop you from doing what you feel is right to do.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Keep your business, your business.
I find that to be best


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

BrightStars, I feel for you. There's few thing worse than being shunned, especially by those you love.

Maybe you need to get a little more low-key with your preps. Don't try to convince anyone that you are doing the right thing. If you see that there is a real danger, do what you can without involving them.

You can talk to us though. Hell, we are pretty much all degenerate nutcases. 

I would say that we won't judge you, but after seeing what you went through so far on this forum, that wouldn't mean much. I will, however, say that I haven't judged you and am here if you need someone to listen.

Keep the faith. Trust your intuition. Do what you feel is right.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't imagine Oakland being a place to hold out in when things go to crap. First place to start to me would be finding a place to bugout to, good gear and rig (B.O.B.)to bugout with, and who you can rely on otherwise. No need to mention anything more to your family. People don't often change in my experience.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Do what you must do on your own terms with out them knowing.. Be ready for the worst pray for the best. Be ready to defend yourself to no end....



Prepadoodle said:


> degenerate nutcase.


I am not...



Prepadoodle said:


> nutcase.


Good possibility...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That has to hurt and I'm sorry that your family made you feel this way. I approached my own family with it pretty stealthily, but had to wait for the right time. And I played on my wife's sympathies; our grandchildren and children. I didn't bring an apocalyptic view, or some SHTF kind of thing. I kept it simple and used the potential for weather related events, making sure everyone was warm, comfortable and fed. I have and always have had firearms, so that was nothing new. I've always enjoyed the outdoors, so "camping equipment" was nothing new. I was able to just kind of sneak things through in plain sight. They said "There's dad with more camping stuff...anyone seen the X-Box controller?" Meanwhile, I was going "Cool new toy for prepping."

When it comes to prepping, I take it in context with my job; During an emergency, if I walk to where I'm going and remain calm, people don't take much notice, "must not be anything too serious" and they go back to what they're doing. If I run to where I'm going and appear worried, concerned or scared, EVERYBODY takes notice, "holy crap, what's going on over there" and become spectators. Then they get excited and it snowballs.

I want a "hmm" reaction, not "Holy Crap! Look over there!" when it comes to my prepping. 

Give your family some time. Maybe a couple of months, and then lightly breach the subject again. But wait for an innocuous moment, refer to some event, "hope they were prepared for this" kind of comment and move on. Some people get it, some never will.

Have a better day.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just one additional comment/thought. When my wife asked me why I was concerned about security food etc. I showed her some online videos of New Orleans after Katrina. Complete lawlessness. She's onboard now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup, I did what bigdogbuc did and got my wife not to criticize what I am doing. We live in tornado alley and this is the reason my wife is tolerant with prepping.

As someone once said "It's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it." Good advice.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Yup, I did what bigdogbuc did and got my wife not to criticize what I am doing. We live in tornado alley and this is the reason my wife is tolerant with prepping.
> 
> As someone once said "It's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it." Good advice.


Same here. Big tornado ripped through here in 1992.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I am so lucky to have a wife that is behind me 100%, my sister used to call me a nutjob for making sure I was prepared for any emergency not just SHTF. My BIL started talking to me about it and now they have much more stuff then I do, They have a great BOL that would be easy to secure with the neighbors as their BOL property is right between 2 mountains with only 1 way in and out and if needed they could defend the bridge with ease. 

On another note, My brother was a voting Democrat and after the last 5 years of Obummer he has switched sides and will never vote for another Dumocrat and has started prepping....


Doc


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

My family doesn't necessarily understand my desire to prep, but as they say I've always been kinda "out there" since I was little. So they've come to expect me to be anything but normal lol But the last time my mom and one of my sisters visited me (I live across the country), I showed them just a little of what I've been doing, in the terms of my food and water stores and BOB. My mom just nodded her head and went about her day, my sister joked about how I was ready for the zombies. The fact is this isn't something I can force them to do also, but I've gotten my dad on board with keeping extra food and basic supplies on hand. But they know that in any emergency, I'll do anything I can for them, no matter if there's so much distance between us.

My husband is also slowly coming around, but he'd rather "invest" his money in new video games!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

In my second round of shunning... First was when I became a Christian (in opposition to remaining merely religious as are most everyone else I know) and the second for getting ready for some u foreseen event (see, can't even call it prepping). 

Of course, my track record of being right, and a decade or more ahead of the curve on big cultural issues like this is bewildering to many of them. 

They have no clue as to how I could accurately predict most every major move and resultant societal backlash from the actions of our President or world affairs. They can't see how the God they claim to trust in faith could (or would) actually call someone out to serve Him, and how all indicators point to a need for preps sooner rather than later. 

So, I just press on and when they finally start seeing the light I remind them of what I said before it was cool and hip to say it...


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

BrightStars said:


> So, my entire family strongly believes that "government knows best" and that I'm a "degenerate nutcase" (actual words used) for thinking otherwise. They completely stopped talking to me because I mentioned prepping, and why I think it's really important. They said "we can't be associated with you if you're gonna talk all that nonsense" and turned up their FOX news so I couldn't say anything else. I'm just feeling really sad and lonely right now. Anyone else have to deal with this type of shit??


I think it's important to point out all of the components of daily life that can really be classified as prepping.

For instance, keeping a full pantry. Does your family eat out or shop daily? Of course not. So logically then they prepare for a certain period of time.

Does your family keep flashlights under the kitchen sink or candles in case of a power outage? If they didn't on some level agree with the concept of being prepared, they wouldn't.

What about an emergency plan? Families everywhere put together detailed plans for fires. There are tons of people who put "Tot finder" stickers in their windows so fire fighters know where to find the kids. Is that not preparedness?

Even in the public school system tornado and fire drills are conducted.

To me, there are tons of aspects of daily life that I consider prepping. The real question is how far do you want to take it?


----------



## BrightStars (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you guys for the support. The thing is though, I didn't even say that I stock up on food, guns, etc (I don't...and I've never even seen a gun in real life before). I guess it was just the mere notion that I don't agree with the government, and we shouldn't rely on them for anything, that was enough to be basically disowned


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Often in this world you must take your own path.
Question is do you have the courage to do it?


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

BrightStars said:


> So, my entire family strongly believes that "government knows best" and that I'm a "degenerate nutcase" (actual words used) for thinking otherwise. They completely stopped talking to me because I mentioned prepping, and why I think it's really important. They said "we can't be associated with you if you're gonna talk all that nonsense" and turned up their FOX news so I couldn't say anything else. I'm just feeling really sad and lonely right now. Anyone else have to deal with this type of shit??


Most of my family is conservative, and just understand the prepping idea even thought most arn't into it. Its the liberals I have found that turn up their noses and think govt knows best. I have never been chastised for being a "light prepper" (I brose the forums when im at work) but I do get a little ribbing from some of my shipmates when i'm on watch. Out at the Smokepit the Navy guys and I talk about it all the time though... we understand the necessity.

As for OPSEC, it is relatively easy to articulate "light prepping" for natural disasters for such events like Katrina, Sandy, Earthquakes, flooding etc.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

BrightStars said:


> Thank you guys for the support. The thing is though, I didn't even say that I stock up on food, guns, etc (I don't...and I've never even seen a gun in real life before). I guess it was just the mere notion that I don't agree with the government, and we shouldn't rely on them for anything, that was enough to be basically disowned


We'll keep ya'! :-D


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Easy solution is to not mention your activities regarding prepping to anyone. If someone else brings up the topic I will listen and briefly discuss my philosophy regarding the issue and not press it. Over time, I may determine that they think like me and we will discuss it a lot. I have some family members I discuss this with because they too are "preppers", and others that know nothing about it. It keeps the peace for me.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I've always considered family like a security blanket. When you get frustrated with the outside world, you can just say screw them - I've got my family and that's all I need.
When family isolates you, that has to be tough. But remember.....family can be more than blood. Great friends can take on the role of family.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

Just be ready to forgive when they come running to you when you are the only one with food and supplies to help them out. I wouldnt push it on them. My family knows that I buy extra food and supplies in case of a rainy day!!...in reality I am prepping for whatever happens..disaster, job loss, economic meltdown or whatever.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I might suggest that you not mention much to them about the prepping side of things. Rather start by learning a few skills that can improve your life now. If you drink coffee, learn to roast your own beans. It is cheap as hell to get started since you only need a frying pan, a bakers whisk and a colander. It is far batter than Starbucks or Peet's and much cheaper. Then offer a cup to your family members. If coffee is not your thing, maybe try making homemade cheese. That is a bit more expensive to get into - maybe $50 for a minimum setup? But the quality is so far above anything you can even touch in the gourmet stores...

The point is, start down the prepper path with a few innocuous "hobbies" that are also good prepper skills to have. Offer your family some of the fruits of your efforts. With each step you will be learning new things that can help you now and help you if SHTF. And you family will give you "atta boys" because you giving them something better than they have likely ever had. Do that a few times and they will start to think of you as eccentric but not "a degenerate nutcase".

Just a thought.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

BrightStars said:


> Thank you guys for the support. The thing is though, I didn't even say that I stock up on food, guns, etc (I don't...and I've never even seen a gun in real life before). I guess it was just the mere notion that I don't agree with the government, and we shouldn't rely on them for anything, that was enough to be basically disowned


Well, you are 100% right. I am truly sorry to hear this from your family. Sadly this is the same mentality in the majority of our state. Could be why it's so screwed up.... I wish you well with your family. Best regards,Mike


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

BrightStars said:


> Thank you guys for the support. The thing is though, I didn't even say that I stock up on food, guns, etc (I don't...and I've never even seen a gun in real life before). I guess it was just the mere notion that I don't agree with the government, and we shouldn't rely on them for anything, that was enough to be basically disowned


Hello from the other side of the bay!

I am sorry to hear your family is dependent. Unfortunately, we live in the land where the great leader chairman O is all knowing and always right. Trying to convince others is a battle that is often not worth the effort. Take your time and learn skills. Learning to sail is a valuable skill to have in our area ;-) Work on building up some preps (our earthquake is overdue). If you decide to do some firearm/self defense training let me know - there are a number of trainers in our area of the right mindset.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SF340_Driver said:


> Hello from the other side of the bay!


Driver - Where are you? As I write this, I am sitting in a hotel room in Palo Alto. I live in an eastern suburb of St Paul. This is too damn weird.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

At twenty years old the only thing on my mind was partying and football. God bless you for having a political understanding, and the sense to be proactive despite your family's views.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

BrightStars said:


> Thank you guys for the support. The thing is though, I didn't even say that I stock up on food, guns, etc (I don't...and I've never even seen a gun in real life before). I guess it was just the mere notion that I don't agree with the government, and we shouldn't rely on them for anything, that was enough to be basically disowned


Since this is a sociopolitical disagreement there are two choices - keep the family in the dark, pretending to go along with their ideas or forget about the situation and let time work it out. In my family (there are twelve kids) we have a range of interests and a wider range of personalities. We don't discuss things that get real personal but we are pretty open (and argumentative) about politics and sports. When there is a falling out it can take a couple of years before life returns to normal but we all get along.

In the meantime if you feel like venting or just talking you have us and there are even a few women that may understand your position better than us guys. Men and women think differently - even when they agree on a subject they can argue and not be aware that they are both saying the same thing.

Anyway you have my best wishes for good family relations - they can be very important.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

I may be a shut in from most of the world, but I guess I am fortunate enough to have a family that is "like-minded". I say that with quotes because I look at my preparations every night when i've finished the college work and chores, review my plans/resources/objectives, and think of improvements. My family seems to just hype up everything they want to do (And I won't lie, i believe some of their political views to be a bit radical, and it kind of shows when they discuss prepping) And they have done a few thing's, but nothing major. I guess you could say i'm on the complete opposite side of the spectrum from you, but not in a good way. As far as your predicament goes, listen to the geezers. If your family is of the mindset that government knows all, just silently have your preps and your "I told you so" mask ready. Something i found to be pretty useful is bring the subject up to your friends (In a very discreet way of course) If they go off on the other deep end, then just change the subject, but if they catch on and the interest is piqued, that is 1 way to get your friends to help you. And as some of the geezers mentioned, your close friends, in the time of great need, can fill a family-like role just as well.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I was going to ask, "Who you calling a Geezer?", then reality set in.

Damn.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BrightStars said:


> So, my entire family...They completely stopped talking to me because I mentioned prepping...


Tell them to argue it out with Jesus when they meet him..
_"Wars, rumours of wars, false christs, earthquakes, famines, persecutions, darkened sun and moon, falling stars, shaken planets.
Pray that this will not take place in winter, because *those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now, and never to be equaled again*.
If the Lord had not cut short those days, no one would survive.
*Be on guard! Be alert! *You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: *'Watch!"*
-Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13_


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It seems if you don't follow the main stream, we are branded as "different, stupid, a nut case, nut job, whacko, etc".
Soon after I started prepping, I briefly mentioned my theory of being prepared to my brother-in-law, a big time Boy Scout, Eagle Scout, etc. He just sort of nodded, so I didn't pursue it any farther. Before my wife got on board, she apparently mentioned my prepping and ideas to her sister. At a Christmas get together, the sister asks about my preps, like she's interested. About 6-8 months later at a get together at her place, a friend of the sister and I started talking and he says, "Oh you're the guy preparing for the end of the world." I immediately went in to down play mode. Later on I managed to find out that Sis told a whole lot of her friends about her nutty brother-in-law. While I don't like being looked at as if I'm a nut job, what really bothered me was the idea of people I *don't know, trust, like or care about* know about me. I've learned to play it close to the vest and let someone bridge the subject first. 
While I believe it will be much easier to survive in a group of like minded people, my wife expects us to take in any relatives when they come knocking on our door. I guess the decision to take them in, will depend on the type and expected duration of the event. The Boy Scout brother-in-law would be an asset, along with his son-in-law (has good skill set). But...
Thank God, I'm nearly out of this hell whole they call ILLINOIS, especially since we have the best politicians money can BUY.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I was going to ask, "Who you calling a Geezer?", then reality set in.
> 
> Damn.


Don't take it the wrong way, i've always called my elders geezers. It's like my way of sayin grandpa.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't feel bad my aunt is an officer with DHS and she's a full blown ga-ga Obama fan, loves welfare thinks it's great, doesn't buy anything the bible says, votes liberal, (doesn't know her ass from her elbow and most of her colleagues are just as brainless) and somehow I still manage to choke out words to bullshit with her at family functions. Ten years back if you told someone she would be a ranking officer at a major national agency everyone in the room would have laughed you out of it. Today? Well these days are crazy as she is.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

You live in Oakland? and they dont see what is happening there?.I hope you live up in the hills!.I would never even set foot in downtown Oakland when we lived near SF,because carrying a gun in Commiefornia was Illegal! I hope you go to Berzerkly to shop.sorry your family is so uptight too.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

BrightStars said:


> So, my entire family strongly believes that "government knows best" and that I'm a "degenerate nutcase" (actual words used) for thinking otherwise.


The other thing to consider is just how grateful they'll be if anything happens. Just keep your chin up. I tend to focus more on self sufficiency when talking to family or friends.

I'll say stuff like "I want a house where I can't even see my next door neighbor." or "Man would it be nice to not have to pay utility bills." Things like this have much less stigma than "prepper". I think we get a bad rep from the shows on TV.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just talk about what you will do when the lights go out. Things like flashlights, a few candy bars, that sort of thing.
Of course, you could always chuck it all and leave Kommiefornia. I'm guessing you are young and probably single, so other than a family that doesn't seem to care, what do you have to lose? 
Plenty of places you would fit right in.

BTW: Please don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> Driver - Where are you? As I write this, I am sitting in a hotel room in Palo Alto. I live in an eastern suburb of St Paul. This is too damn weird.


Right now, I am on Guam (based there). Home is now in San Fran (wife's job). Still have a home in St Paul (lived/worked there for almost 20 years).


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

BrightStars said:


> So, my entire family strongly believes that "government knows best" and that I'm a "degenerate nutcase" (actual words used) for thinking otherwise. They completely stopped talking to me because I mentioned prepping, and why I think it's really important. They said "we can't be associated with you if you're gonna talk all that nonsense" and turned up their FOX news so I couldn't say anything else. I'm just feeling really sad and lonely right now. Anyone else have to deal with this type of shit??


I'm sorry didn't read anything after your initial post, but my experiences are the same.

In America you can not expect anything above passive agreement and in most cases are met with distain

Look up "normalcy bias" and you will quickly find that people opt for the path of least resistance.

Stock food, water, ammo, guns and enthusiasm and you will be 96.4% above all the humans that live before you.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I do believe there are more posters on this forum from California than any other state. Does that mean something?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

yes it does, 

First more people realize the situation if untenable 

Second people from California are smart

Third, People in CA realize they are screwed

Forth...

Why haven't they move?

Oops time for some more remedial training, God knows you are good at that.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SF340_Driver said:


> Right now, I am on Guam (based there). Home is now in San Fran (wife's job). Still have a home in St Paul (lived/worked there for almost 20 years).


When you get back to the States, please give a shout out. I make it out to the western side of the bay about once per month now and could definitely use a local to meet up and help me find some decent places to eat. I have only found one pretty good BBQ in San Jose; the rest is chains and crap-food.


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

I will be in MN the first full week of Sept. Trying to get some house projects done so we can get it rented. I wont get much quality time in CA until October.

Lots of good food around the bay. Key is finding it at an affordable price. I'll ping you with a list - what areas?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Brightstar, if you are truly being shunned maybe you should consider relocating.

I know not being stuck with my family and hometown was the best move I ever made.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't necessarily share that I prep. I break information I share into bits. Every one knows I garden, so, I talk gardening and seed saving. I talk about canning, or making soap or sewing or grinding my own flour. I don't fit it into the prepper framework, but rather a 'old skills' framework or sustainability framework. People don't like to discuss prepping because it inspires fear. It's easier to deny that anything bad could happen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I do believe there are more posters on this forum from California than any other state. Does that mean something?


 They are on the front line already.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

New to the forum but here is my 2 cents worth...When and if tshtf and the come to you for food,just tell them that they were right,i am nuts...So i gave it all away..:mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some years back I was shunned for serving in the Military. Now that I have been retired a lot of those the shunned me are wishing they had given it a go.
When you know your right keep doing it your way.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

You are young and it's hard not to have family backing you. I agree with those that say talk "sustainablility" or "more natural living". If you have some skills, such as cheese making, soap making, canning, etc. I think people are less likely to look at you sideways. As it's been said, find friends. Go to farmers' markets and learn gardening. Even if it's in containers. That's a way to meet like minded people. And as was also said before: We're here for you. Families are funny things. You love them but you want to strangle them sometimes. I feel like the people here are really good people. If I had a question I know I'll get answers and support here. People are so friendly here.

Being in the earthquake zone, do your preps. Start with water and food. Think personal safety. If you live in an apartment, think how you can make it more secure. Get a big dog, if you're allowed pets. I've lived in lots of rental units that said "no pets" in their ads. I gave it a month or so, then talked to the landlord and offered a security deposit. I never had one refuse me.

Good luck. Let me know how I can help...


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

My wifes family thinks its odd but the writting is on the wall. You gotta prep something in the world isn't rite


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

BrightStars said:


> So, my entire family strongly believes that "government knows best" and that I'm a "degenerate nutcase" (actual words used) for thinking otherwise. They completely stopped talking to me because I mentioned prepping, and why I think it's really important. They said "we can't be associated with you if you're gonna talk all that nonsense" and turned up their FOX news so I couldn't say anything else. I'm just feeling really sad and lonely right now. Anyone else have to deal with this type of shit??


I have a hard time believing you are for real. I have never seen met or heard of a fox news watcher who believes government knows best. I see you are getting plenty of attention and no one really reads your posts.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 24, 2013)

alterego said:


> I have a hard time believing you are for real. I have never seen met or heard of a fox news watcher who believes government knows best. I see you are getting plenty of attention and no one really reads your posts.


And that's where I stopped reading!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

We haven't heard from her since Thursday. ???


----------



## AnaRQy (Nov 21, 2016)

QUOTE=BrightStars;64368]I'm just feeling really sad and lonely right now. Anyone else have to deal with this type of shit??[/QUOTE]

BrightStars, don't sweat it.. Those who walk the path of the individual walk a lonely path by choice, it goes with the territory. Be strong in who you are, and be the best version of you possible. Don't worry about the critics, they'll never understand anyway so why worry about their judgements and opinions? You'll have the satisfaction of knowing that you blazed your own path, in a world and time of sheep and the mindless. You go girl! Be real and stay true to you!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My father went along with it as long as there was plenty of booze for him to waller in.

He has been gone now 34 years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Take the path you know is right. What others think is meaningless. Except to often prove you are right.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Years ago my family considered me a little strange because I spent allot of time hunting and just shooting guns. Maybe more so after retiring from the Army. Then a few years ago my wife and I bought a home freeze dryer and they really started giving me some strange looks. Then one time at a family gathering I was asked why I did some of the things that I did. On the guns I explained that I had hunted and spent allot of time shooting since I was a kid, and enjoyed doing so. As for the freeze dryer, I pointed out that it was a good idea to be prepared with extra food in case of a natural disaster. You can give examples of people going for weeks or months due to hurricanes or ice storms, and there was even a documentary on what would happen if the New Madrid fault cut loose like it did in the 1800’s. They said it could take up to 6 months to recover basic services. No one but my wife and kids have any idea how many guns, how much ammo, or how much food food I have, or what my long term plans might be. I don’t actually use terms like SHTF or prepping. I just nudge them in that direction and let them connect the dots. I have noticed that in the past 3 or 4 months they seem allot more interested in what being prepared.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I stopped using the term "prepper" years ago. I practice "earthquake preparedness" as I live in a earthquake zone. When people hear that they just kind of nod and think I have 72 hrs of food and H20, plus some extra batteries for the radio. I don't discuss it much other than with my brother in law who is of the same mind. My wife has never been on board so I just quietly chip away at it. We suffer in silence but when this world all goes to crap we'll thrive on our feet while others are trying to survive on their knees. Chin up Brightstars, on your feet soldier and keep doing what you are doing. 

Godspeed


----------

